# Buckland Hospital - December 2015



## SlimJim (Dec 29, 2015)

*Background*
First and foremost, I want to say big ups and thanks to L for inviting us and major big ups and thanks to M for getting us in and showing us around! Big ups to Konrad for the company and input too of course 

Our interest all pretty much stemmed from Konrad's previous live infiltration of the place. He'd walked through the front door while the workmen were stripping the place out over the summer in nothing but a high vis that I lent him, while I bottled it and went home... We were eager to get back in and see what the extent of the decay was in comparison to his photos of it from some months back.

We'd tried to get in a few nights before and failed. The route to entry was a tad complex and we never would have found it if it hadn't been for M and his excellent knowledge of the site.

*The Explore*
Twas a relatively mild night and the young residents of a chavvy suburb were running around squirting whipped cream at each other. I nearly flattened them with "the Beast", driving down the street, but luckily avoided them and parked up to wait for L. L turned up and we chatted for a bit and waited for M. M turns up and I have just about enough time to shake his hand before he's off like a rocket and getting into the perimeter! I catch up with my lanky stride and by the time I'm in, a local fat man has spotted me...he shuffles about and gives me a funny look, but doesn't seem all that surprised by what I'm doing. Nothing comes of it and we're in!

Prepare for pic-heavy-ness!...

The reception area. The extent of the degredation of the site over the past 6 months or so becomes apparent. Some areas are flooded and there's smashed up crockery and glass everywhere. I can't help but make loud crunching noises from stepping on it from time-to-time.






Having a doss and a vape in the changing room, with Konrad.





Telephono 





Operating theatre.





I was worried about my lighting bleaching out all my shots, so I kept it on a lower setting and my shutter speeds quicker for a more merky effect. I've also tried to cast some interesting shadows in other shots.





There's a room full of old records. All kinds of grim stuff, including records of deaths.





Bath tubs n other jazz.





There's some old ass kit laying around too, like typewriters and tape dictaphones.





Treatment room of some sort. I found the wig laying around on the side 





Oxygen bottles. Konrad bled some out and was unimpressed by it's aroma 





Having a doss again.





Signs.





Dentist's chair.





Ton's of old medical journals, ready to go down with the rubble.





Our last call of the night. The chapel.





Was an ace night out though and the pics didn't come out too bad either  I'd say that's a result!

Video coming as soon as I get round to editing it.

Thanks for looking,

SJ.


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 29, 2015)

Make sure you don't get nits from that wig. Great pictures!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad (Dec 29, 2015)

An enjoyable night  , cheers, here are my shots, 

SlimJims's shadow,




























A few more can be found in my previous report: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/hospitals-and-asylums/31387-bl-hospital-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Dick Derpin (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice write up sir J! Enjoyed it.
Shame I missed out on this one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 29, 2015)

Great report from you two.looks like you has great fun..loving that big camera and tripod reflection in konrads picture


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 29, 2015)

Great photos looks like a good place for a look about.
Hospitals are always creepy.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 29, 2015)

Great stuff you two! There's some very cool stuff in here  love the photos and commentary, and I'm looking forward to the video!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 29, 2015)

That's nicely done. The wig you could wear to all your explores, nobody would recognise you. Good lighting, from a flash gun or hand held light or was the electricity on?


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 29, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's nicely done. The wig you could wear to all your explores, nobody would recognise you. Good lighting, from a flash gun or hand held light or was the electricity on?



Haha Cheers  It's from a Neewer CN-160, which we affectionately dub "DA NEEWER!" (said in your finest Kung Fu movie Asian accent). Krela and a bunch of other people recommended it in a thread I started ages back asking what to use for video lighting. Great bit of kit and quite cheap, yet surprisingly durable too. It's almost got somewhat of a cult status among the people I explore with!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 29, 2015)

Good work there guys...


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 30, 2015)

nice to see the chapel, that was locked up when i went


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice one lads, had my eye on this recently and its seems everyone is going haha. Cool pics and sounds like a fun explore


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 30, 2015)

Great collection from both of you,thank you.


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 30, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one lads, had my eye on this recently and its seems everyone is going haha. Cool pics and sounds like a fun explore



Yeah quite a few people, but the tour bus hasn't really hit yet. Get in while you can  It's getting smashed up to fook and the kit will be donated to other hospitals.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice shots both of you, what a minter. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Dec 31, 2015)

I enjoyed that, from the chapel pics there must have bin a few miraculous cures, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 11, 2016)

Video


----------

